# Crop surveys, guy couldn't tell me what he makes an hour.



## Marco (Dec 16, 2013)

Or how it helps me or why he is bothering me at 08:16 PM. 
Just looking for numbers for God's chosen people to play with.


----------



## Marco (Dec 16, 2013)

I am sorry, I should call them traders.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 19, 2013)

Hmmm, traders == traitors == sure, i got the data, how much you paying for it ?


----------



## Marco (Dec 21, 2013)

Like showing your hand before the other guy places his bet.


----------

